# CZ A.S.v Praze



## sagisigi (Nov 1, 2016)

A friend has a CZ gun with these markings, On Top barrel housing Ceska Zbrojovka A.S.v Praze 10951, on one side of the slide CZ 25 the otherside J26,Wooden raparound grip with 13P 6L8 stamped in metal grip Bottom of clip20400,Ammo R-P 380 Auto. If anyone can Help with any info on the gun and if we can get a manuel, it would be a great help. This was her Husband's gun. he passedway 2 years ago and she just found it. If needed I can get pictures of It. thank you for any and all help Mike


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Hmm .380. 

Does it look like a CZ 24?

It may be the CZ25 is the year of manufacture -1925.

Definitely a picture will help. 

forums.Gunboards.com has a Czech section that may offer help as this is possibly a war curio.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Check the link below, see if it looks like the pistol in question. Sounds like the markings match pretty well.

http://www.gunvaluesboard.com/i-have-a-chez-380-auto-439243.html


----------



## sagisigi (Nov 1, 2016)

DJ all the markings are the same this looks like the same gun. My friend got it at a wharehouse Ithink about 40 years ago the ammo.By the way would know if the Ammo for this gun is 380 auto? I'm new to this, The rounds have an R-P on top does mean anything? I will take some pic and closeups first chance I get. Thanks for your help


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A "R-P" headstamp on the brass cases is an abbreviation for "Remington-Peters", which is what the current Remington ammo company used to be named.

I'm not really familiar with this pistol, and in any case, if the pistol had been previously owned by anyone else, it's possible that someone could have changed the caliber by re-chambering it to shoot some other size of ammunition. The safest thing to do would be to take it to a gunsmith and have him inspect it for safety problems, make sure all the parts are in good shape, and to verify the caliber.


----------



## sagisigi (Nov 1, 2016)

That is what I was planning to do. Thanks DJ


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Your pistol appears to be CZ (19)24 in .380. CZs are nice and reliable.

There is a CZ 24 smg that looks similar to an UZI so its better to call your pistol a CZ model 1924.

Although there is a CZ .25 cal pistol, it is a model Z.

It is wise to get a used gun checked by a gunsmith just incase. 
Sometimes previous owners do not take proper care of older guns and internal parts may be worn, especially on war curios.


----------



## sagisigi (Nov 1, 2016)

CW I have the pictures of the gun, but I can't upload them no matter how I try, nothing. If give me your E-mail address I'll send them to you that way or tell me how to upload them.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Czech my previous post.

You can also google CZ 1924 and get several images. If you google CZ24 you will also get images of the smg.

Do the pistols look like what you have?


----------



## sagisigi (Nov 1, 2016)

CW I did what you said, but I found that the one I have is a VZ 1924, If you go to unblinkingeye.com/VZ24/vz24hmyl The pictures of that gun are exactly the same as mine. the field strip picture is exactly the same. The barrel is an exact match. By the way my barrel has the serial # stamped on it 10951. thanks this clears up a lot. Every cz I looked at the barrels where different.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice Pistol.

Note: the images tags saying vz24 are probably in error. [Pistols are often CZxx where rifles are VZxx]

A VZ24 is a czech made mauser bolt action. I have a nice Bystrica made mauser that eventually wound up as a Romanian export.


----------



## sagisigi (Nov 1, 2016)

I thought the vz may be wrong but I went by the web page, but it's still the same gun


----------

